# Wünsche an Ergon



## wildbiker (5. November 2015)

Hallo,

fahre an meinen Bikes seit langer Zeit einige Ergon-Produkte (2 Sättel, Griffe (3x Enduro/AM, 1xMarathon)somit auch an meinem Bike mit Rohloff. Seit 2 Jahren hab ich die GA1 Evo an dem Bike.

Musste einen Griff aufgrund des Rohloffdrehgriffs kürzen (sieht nicht schön aus, mühsam abzuschnippeln, Griff krümmelt an der Schnittstelle). Mittlerweile sind diese ziemlich profillos und kleben. Brauche damit schnellstmöglich Neue. Möchte aber keinen neuen Griff nochmal zerschnippeln.

Daher mein Wunsch an Ergon, normale ergonomische Griffe wie die GA1 evo oder GA2 für Rohloff/Nexus/Alfine u. sonstige-Drehgriffschalter herzustellen. Vielleicht aus Kork und Gummi. GP1 und GC1, damit komm ich am Enduro nicht klar, btw. sind da wohl auch nicht dafür gedacht. Die Auswahl an ergonomischen Griffen für Nabenschaltungsfahrer ist ja sehr übersichtlich.

Bin mit den Produkten von Ergon bisher zufrieden gewesen. Würde mich daher freuen, wenn von Ergon diesbezüglich ein Feedback kommen würde.


Achja, der Thread kann auch für andere Wünsche an Ergon genutzt werden.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. November 2015)

Hallo @wildbiker ,

danke für deine Anfrage!
Wir beobachten das Thema "runder Griff mit Drehgriffschaltung" bereits seit geraumer Zeit. Für uns ist es, gerade im Hinblick auf die Sram Gripshift-Schaltung und die Getriebeschaltungen von z.B. Pinion mit Drehgriffschalter, ein interessante und beachtenswerte "Nische", auf die wir unser Portfolio erweitern könnten.
Sobald ich dir genaueres zu unseren Entscheidungen bzgl. eines runden Griffes für Drehgriffschaltungen sagen kann, werde ich mich an dieser Stelle wieder bei dir melden!

Viele Grüße vom Ergon-Team aus Koblenz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (13. November 2015)

Supi, danke für die Antwort. Bin gespannt was kommt und würde den Griff dann gern testen (Fahr Rennen, beweg mein Bike Alltag sowie auf Tour)...

gesendet vom Smartfön ;-)


----------



## cxfahrer (15. November 2015)

..


----------



## axiom62 (28. Juli 2016)

Hallo, ich verwende seit Jahren Ergon-Produkte und bin sehr zufrieden. Wollte jetzt auch gerne auf Eure Handschuhe umstellen und -huch- es gibt keine mehr im Ergon-Portfolio!? Macht Ihr nur (Entwicklungs-)Pause oder habt Ihr Euch endgültig vom Thema Handschuhe verabschiedet?


----------



## noocelo (29. Juli 2016)

was wurde denn aus den griffen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. Juli 2016)

Hi Leute,

man darf auf die Eurobike gespannt sein! ;-) Mehr kann ich zu den Themen Handschuhe und Gripshift Griff nicht sagen. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## wildbiker (29. Juli 2016)

Yippie...Bin auf der eurobike...Darf ich mein Argon am rohloff/gates gleich zum probieren mitbringen?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## John 117 (2. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen. Ich möchte mir ein Paar Ergon-Griffe zulegen. Hätte gerne gewusst, ob die Griffe auf meinen RaceFace-Atlas Lenker passen.Und wenn ja, welche?
Gruß, Patrick


----------



## wildbiker (4. September 2016)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> man darf auf die Eurobike gespannt sein! ;-) Mehr kann ich zu den Themen Handschuhe und Gripshift Griff nicht sagen.
> 
> Viele Grüße


Endlich geschafft, Griffe für rohloff, Pinion, gripshift rausgebracht, fühlten sich auf der Messe schon mal sehr gut an...Leider erst ab januar/Februar 2017 erhältlich... die üblichen ergon-preise, 29,95€



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. September 2016)

Genau!  Neue Handschuhe gibt es ebenfalls, heißen HM2.


Alle ersten Infos zu den Neuheiten findet ihr unter folgendem Link:

http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/article-neuheiten-2017.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (30. Januar 2017)

*Wann wird der GA2 Single Twist Shift lieferbar sein? Wirds die Griffe in Rot oder anderen Farben geben?*


----------



## Ergon_Bike (31. Januar 2017)

wildbiker schrieb:


> *Wann wird der GA2 Single Twist Shift lieferbar sein? Wirds die Griffe in Rot oder anderen Farben geben?*



Hi, 

in ca. 2 Wochen wird der GA2 Single Twist Shift bei den Händlern verfügbar sein. Den wird es nur in Schwarz geben.


----------



## aibeekey (1. Februar 2017)

@Ergon_Bike wie breit ist denn der "kürzere" Griff dann?

Bei SRAM ist die grip shift Seite 10cm und damit viel zu lang, um den Griff ganz außen greifen zu können und gleichzeitig noch an den Bremshebel zu kommen...

Und den Durchmesser fände ich auch interessant. Den Twist gibt es ja nur in einer Größe oder? Entspricht der eher der slim oder der normalen Variante des ga2?
EDIT: hoppla, gibt ja nur einen ga2.. mit dem ge verwechselt 

Und final dann noch eine letzte Frage:
Auf diesem Bild sieht es aus, als würde sich beim Übergang ergon-gripshift eine unangenehme Kante ergeben (bzw eine deutliche Änderung im Durchmesser)?! Liegt das am Bild?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (2. Februar 2017)

Hi @marx. 

entschuldige die Wartezeit, ich musste erst bei den Entwicklern nachfragen. 

_Der Griff ist 95mm lang. (Die Original Sram Griffe sind 100mm). Das Breitenmaß entspricht dem GP1. Leider baut der Sram Shifter mit ca 75mm sehr breit, so dass manche Bremshebel – je nach Hersteller -  tatsächlich weit weg sind.

Was die Breite betrifft müssen wir einen Kompromiss eingehen, da der Griff auch Menschen mit breiten Händen ausreichend Platz zum Greifen bieten soll. Vor allem, da nicht jeder seine Hand auf dem dicken Drehelement ablegen möchte.

Auch wenn man beim MTBken weit außen greift, ist der äußere Bereich des Griffs (neben dem Texturfeld) beim GA2 TS eher als sekundäre Grifffläche zu sehen._

_Der Durchmesser entspricht weitestgehend dem GA2. Den GA2 gibt es nur in Größe.

An der Kontaktstelle zum Drehgriffschalter hat der Griff 33mm Durchmesser und ist damit natürlich dicker als der GA2 an dieser Stelle. Da der GA2 TS neben Gripshift auch zu anderen Drehgriffschaltern (Nexus, Pinion, Rohloff, NuVinci) passen soll, müssen wir ein Maß wählen, dass bei allen Varianten möglichst gut passt. Bei Sram sieht das konkret so aus, dass eine ca 0,5mm hohe Stufe zum Drehgriffschalter entsteht, die in der Praxis kaum wahrnehmbar ist._

Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter

Lg


----------



## aibeekey (2. Februar 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter
> 
> Lg



Tut es, besten Dank! 

Damit ist Grip Shift nur eine Option, wenn man selber andere Griffe absägt oder Bremsen fährt, die auf alle Fälle nicht von Shimano kommen. Da ist der Hebel sonst einfach zu kurz


----------



## wildbiker (4. Februar 2017)

Hab mir die mal bestellt.. Wenns die auch nich in rot gibt..

z.Z.  Sqlab 711 Sy.. 

Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wildbiker (11. Februar 2017)

Endlich wieder ordentliche Griffe, wenn auch nicht in rot.... Sehr geil...






Gesendet von meinem Apple iPhone7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mayhem (9. September 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> in ca. 2 Wochen wird der GA2 Single Twist Shift bei den Händlern verfügbar sein. Den wird es nur in Schwarz geben.



Wird es irgendwann auch mal andere Farben geben?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2017)

Mayhem schrieb:


> Wird es irgendwann auch mal andere Farben geben?



Muss ich morgen abklären und melde mich asap.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. September 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi,
> in ca. 2 Wochen wird der GA2 Single Twist Shift bei den Händlern verfügbar sein. Den wird es nur in Schwarz geben.
> 
> 
> ...



Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, denn der Twist Shift ist vorerst weiterhin nur in schwarz erhältlich.


----------



## Mayhem (11. September 2017)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ich muss Dich leider enttäuschen, denn der Twist Shift ist vorerst weiterhin nur in schwarz erhältlich.



Schade.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (11. September 2017)

Hallo,

den GA1 in Weiß oder das Nachfolgemodell in der selben Farbe.

Gruß Jens


----------



## Ergon_Bike (12. September 2017)

Stollenfahrer schrieb:


> den GA1 in Weiß oder das Nachfolgemodell in der selben Farbe.



Ist notiert...wird es aber nicht geben in der näheren Zukunft. 

LG


----------



## Karelia (30. November 2017)

Wird es den SMA3 auch  mal in Größe L geben?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (30. November 2017)

Hallo Karelia,
wir haben aus bestimmten Gründen den SMA (und SME) nicht in Größe L im LineUp, da die Breite beim All-Mountain-Einsatz hinderlich wäre. Der Fahrer bzw. die Fahrerin muss im Bereich All Mountain (oder Enduro) in der Lage sein, leicht hinter den Sattel zu kommen und wieder auf den Sattel. Eine breitere Größe würde sich hier als hinderlich darstellen. Das ist der Hintergrund, warum wir keine "L"–Größe anbieten.

Darf ich nach Deinem Sitzknochenabstand fragen, Karelia?

LG aus Koblenz


----------



## Karelia (30. November 2017)

Danke für Eure Antwort, aber die Logik erschließt sich mir nicht. Auch im All-Mountain-Einsatz muss ich erstmal -meistens- sitzend den Berg hoch kommen. Es nutzt mir ja nichts, wenn ich vielleicht etwas schneller um den Sattel rum nach hinten komme, mir aber vom Treten vorher der Allerwerteste schmerzt. Ich nutze sonst Eure Sättel (XC und RR) in Größe L gerne, aber an der Stelle fehlt was... Und ich habe bei Canyon vermessene 13,6 cm Abstand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rschwarz (13. August 2018)

Hallo,



ich wünsche mir den HM1 Handschuh wieder ! Das war mit abstand der beste Handschuh den ich je hatte und in allen belangen dem aktuellen Handschuh (HM2 !?) um welten überlegen. Bitte nochmal produzieren.



MfG


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2018)

rschwarz schrieb:


> Das war mit abstand der beste Handschuh den ich je hatte und in allen belangen dem aktuellen Handschuh (HM2 !?) um Welten überlegen.



Weil fester und robuster? Oder welche Eigenschaften haben Dir am HM1 besser gefallen, @rschwarz ?

LG, Niels


----------



## rschwarz (27. August 2018)

- passform und sitz waren besser was mmn auch an dem bessern verschlusssystem lag
- die polsterung war super (nicht zu viel und nicht zu wenig auserdem besseres material handinnenfläche (der graue stoff)
- robuster und auch insgesamt besser verarbeitet (nähte)
- trotzdem noch gute belüftung durch die netzflächen zwischen den fingern
und nebenbei nette funktion des verschlusssystems man konnte die handschuh damit super an die barends zum trocknen hängen ;-)

mfg


----------



## Ergon_Bike (27. August 2018)

Ich habe das an die F+E weitergegeben und sehen mal, was die Zukunft bereithält. 
Danke in jedem Fall für Dein Feedback! 

LG, Niels


----------



## rschwarz (27. August 2018)

da sind wir mal gespannt...

ps.: falls ihr irgendwo noch ein paar in größe l rumliegen habt ich nehme sie gerne

mfg


----------



## jim_morrison (27. August 2018)

Ich würde mir ein anderes System für die Endkappen der GD1 Griffe wünschen. Am liebsten eins zum schrauben oder dass sie ab Werk aussen verschlossen sind. Die Endkappen in den Lenker reinzuhämmern ist ja noch das eine, aber die mit der Zange wieder rauszureissen ist eine echte Qual. V.a. wenn mann mal die Griffe kurz abmontieren muss (zu anderen Arbeiten an den Lenkerkomponenten), sehen diese Endkappen nicht mehr sehr schön aus wenn man sie wieder einsetzt nachdem sie mal per Zange entfernt wurden.
Gruss Jim


----------



## Ergon_Bike (4. September 2018)

Karelia schrieb:


> Wird es den SMA3 auch  mal in Größe L geben?



...Du meinst für einen breiteren Sitzknochenabstand als 13cm, oder wie ist Deine Frage zu verstehen?

LG, Niels


----------



## hulster (12. September 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hallo Karelia,
> wir haben aus bestimmten Gründen den SMA (und SME) nicht in Größe L im LineUp, da die Breite beim All-Mountain-Einsatz hinderlich wäre. Der Fahrer bzw. die Fahrerin muss im Bereich All Mountain (oder Enduro) in der Lage sein, leicht hinter den Sattel zu kommen und wieder auf den Sattel. Eine breitere Größe würde sich hier als hinderlich darstellen. Das ist der Hintergrund, warum wir keine "L"–Größe anbieten.
> 
> Darf ich nach Deinem Sitzknochenabstand fragen, Karelia?
> ...



Diese Logik erschließt sich mir nicht in Zeiten von absenkbaren Sattelstützen. Die sich zudem im AM Bereich weitestgehend durchgesetzt haben. Und wer es für XC  braucht, darf sich ja freiwillig eine Größe kleiner bestellen.
Ich fahre seit Jahren Ergon Sättel, weil ich damit am besten zurecht komme. Am allerbesten aber mit Größe "L", welche auch meinem Sitzknochenabstand entspricht. Ich habe aber zunehmend das Problem, was in "L" zu bekommen.
Und ich möchte nicht auf die sportlichen Modelle verzichten. Den SMC4 habe ich ausprobiert, mag aber die Gel Polsterung nicht. Der SME "scheint" abverkauft zu werden und ist in "L" praktisch nicht mehr zu bekommen.
Die neu angekündigten Modelle sind noch nicht am Markt und findet sich auch nirgendwo eine Angabe welche Größen geplant sind.
Aktuell habe ich hauptsächlich den SMA3 im Einsatz, der ist aber mittlerweile wirklich durchgesessen (massive Faltenbildung).
Muß ich doch mal SQ-LAB probieren? 
Fabric und SDG hatte ich schon zwischen - funzt leider nicht.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. September 2018)

hulster schrieb:


> Diese Logik erschließt sich mir nicht in Zeiten von absenkbaren Sattelstützen. Die sich zudem im AM Bereich weitestgehend durchgesetzt haben. Und wer es für XC  braucht, darf sich ja freiwillig eine Größe kleiner bestellen.



Ja, @hulster  Teleskop-Sattelstützen haben sich zurecht durchgesetzt. Aber es geht uns in erster Linie darum, dass im All-Mountain- und Enduro-Segment oftmals die Fahrposition zwischen Sitzen und Stehen wechselt und man die Position auch häufig hinter den Sattel/über das HR verlagert. Hierbei ist es wichtig nicht mit dem Sattel in Berührung zu kommen, was mit der "Größe L" passieren könnte.

Vor diesem Hintergrund ist es sicherlich unerheblich, ob es Teleskopstützen gibt...oder nicht. 

Im CC/XC/XM wollen wir nicht schmaler gehen, als man braucht, da man dort längere Strecken im Sattel sitzt.



hulster schrieb:


> Am allerbesten aber mit Größe "L", welche auch meinem Sitzknochenabstand entspricht. Ich habe aber zunehmend das Problem, was in "L" zu bekommen.
> Und ich möchte nicht auf die sportlichen Modelle verzichten. Den SMC4 habe ich ausprobiert, mag aber die Gel Polsterung nicht. Der SME "scheint" abverkauft zu werden und ist in "L" praktisch nicht mehr zu bekommen.
> Die neu angekündigten Modelle sind noch nicht am Markt und findet sich auch nirgendwo eine Angabe welche Größen geplant sind.



Neuerlich setzen wir auf Größen die größere Bereiche abdecken, was sich zB bei neuen *SM Men* wie folgt ausdrückt:

*Größe S/M*: Für Sitzknochenabstände von 9 - 12cm 
*Größe M/L*: Für Sitzknochenabstände von 12- 16 cm




hulster schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit Jahren Ergon Sättel, weil ich damit am besten zurecht komme.[/b]
> 
> Danke für die Ehrlichkeit und Dein Feedback.
> 
> LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulster (13. September 2018)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Neuerlich setzen wir auf Größen die größere Bereiche abdecken, was sich zB bei neuen *SM Men* wie folgt ausdrückt:
> 
> *Größe S/M*: Für Sitzknochenabstände von 9 - 12cm
> *Größe M/L*: Für Sitzknochenabstände von 12- 16 cm



Danke für die schnelle Rückmeldung. Diesbezüglich sehe ich aber nur ein Damen Modell. Die meisten Shops scheinen alles Alte abzuverkaufen und es ist nix mehr da. Und jetzt?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. September 2018)

Guten Morgen... ☀️
Ich habe gerade selbst geschaut und es gibt hier und da noch Modelle in Größe M/L. Aber dazu muss man etwas suchen. Einfach mal googeln.

Alternativ kannst Du auch einen Ergon Händler in Deiner Nähe wählen...und dort das präferierten Modell bestellen.

LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (29. September 2018)

Wünsche mir dass nicht immer 7 Mobate vergehen von Produktvorstellungen bis zum Erscheinen im shop.
Bin letztes Jahr solange fast nicht mehr gefahren, weil mein alter Sattel immer diverse Probleme bereitet hat. Dank dem SM Women sind meine Sitzprobleme Geschichte.

Mein Mann kämpft mit ziemlich den selben Problemen wie ich, ubd wünscht sich endlich den neuen SM Pro Men testen zu dürfen. So wie es scheint muss aber wohl auch er noch 5 weitere Monate warten bis er endlich einen zu Gesicht bekommt.
Woran liegt das, dass ihr zur Eurobike Prototypen habt aber dann mal locker ein halbes Jahr vergeht bis die Teile kleckerweise am Markt auftauchen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Oktober 2018)

Hey @IndianaWalross ,
leider richten wir uns hier nach der weltweit größten Bike-Messe, der Eurobike, die dieses Jahr nochmals früher angesetzt war. Anders lässt sich dies nur schwer realisieren. Ich hoffe, Du kannst uns dies verzeihen und bleibst uns dennoch treu. 

LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Oktober 2018)

Würde ich ja gerne. Leider muss mein Mann noch weitere Monate auf unbestimmte Zeit mit einschlafenden Genitalien rumfahren, da ja noch nicht mal bekannt ist wann die neuen Modelle erhältlich sein werden. 

Ich bin soweit zufrieden mit den tollen neuen Damenmodellen. Nur an der Qualitätssicherung müsstet ihr noch arbeiten bitte. Musste mehrfach umtauschen, bis diese Abdeckplaste hinten am Sattel endlich so feste hielt,  dass sie nicht mehr bei jedem Lufthauch von alleine abfiel. Das nervt vor allem beim 110€ Race Premium Modell doch extrem. Hatte aber auch das 60€ Einstiegsmodell das Problem. Denke das soll nicht ständig von alleine abfallen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Musste mehrfach umtauschen, bis diese Abdeckplaste hinten am Sattel endlich so feste hielt,  dass sie nicht mehr bei jedem Lufthauch von alleine abfiel. Das nervt vor allem beim 110€ Race Premium Modell doch extrem. Hatte aber auch das 60€ Einstiegsmodell das Problem. Denke das soll nicht ständig von alleine abfallen?



Von diesem Problem lese ich selbst zum ersten Mal. Auch in unserer Datenbank ist dazu nichts zu finden, aber Danke für Dein Feedback.

Hast Du dazu noch genauere Infos (Fotos/Details).

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Oktober 2018)

.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (5. November 2018)

Hmm, sehr ominös. 

Entschuldige bitte, dass ich mich jetzt erst melde, aber leider war ich gesundheitlich bedingt nicht im Office in den letzten zweieinhalb Wochen.

Ich habe mich der Sache nochmals angenommen und auch intern Rücksprache gehalten. Nicht nur mir kommt diese Angelegenheit zum ersten Mal zu Ohren. Erklären kann ich mir die Angelegenheit auch nicht wirklich, zumal alle Sättel, die ich testweise in der Hand hatte, diesen Fehler nicht aufwiesen.

Der Punkt ist in jedem Fall notiert und ich werde diesen weitergeben in die F+E.

Danke auf jeden Fall für Deinen Einsatz und Dein Feedback.

LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. November 2018)

Ich kann mir das auch nur damit erklären dass die Leutchen das entweder wie ich selbst mit Kleber fixen, oder zurück geben und die großen Händler das einfach mit nem Achselzucken abtun.

Hab schon öfters von anderen, allerdings wesentlich günstigeren Dingen, gelesen dass die Reklamationsquoten angeblich nicht vorhanden sein sollten. Den Produktbewertungen nach hatten aber unzählige Kunden Probleme, es nur aufgrund des Preises dann als Lehrgeld abgetan und nicht retourniert.

Das kann ich mir allerdings hier nicht vorstellen. Dazu sind die Sattel dann nicht günstig genug 

Letzte Möglichkeit wäre natürlich dass ich nur unwahrscheinlich Pech hatte so oft nen defektes Teil zu erwischen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. November 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich kann mir das auch nur damit erklären dass die Leutchen das entweder wie ich selbst mit Kleber fixen, oder zurück geben und die großen Händler das einfach mit nem Achselzucken abtun.



Deine Vermutung bezweifle ich eher...ohne Dir damit zu nahe treten zu wollen, aber normalerweise reklamieren die Leute alles, was möglich ist. Believe me. 




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Letzte Möglichkeit wäre natürlich dass ich nur unwahrscheinlich Pech hatte so oft nen defektes Teil zu erwischen.



Das kann natürlich auch sein. 

Hauptsache jetzt ist alles zu Deiner Zufriedenheit. 

LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. November 2018)

Solange es hält... nächstes Jahr steht ein neues Rad an, da soll natürlich wieder der Ergonsattel drauf. Dann sehen wir mal weiter


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. November 2018)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Solange es hält...



Das ist die Hauptsache... 

LG


----------



## burki111 (7. November 2018)

Da ich ein großer Fan von Simplon bin und hier bei Rennrädern und Crossern generell auf Monolink setzen, meine Frage:
Wird es von Ergon nochmals Sättel mit Monolink geben oder ist der Zug abgelaufen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. November 2018)

Das ist eine interessante Frage, die ich sogleich an unsere Entwicklungsabteilung weiterleite.
Ich melde mich asap wieder diesbzgl., @burki111


----------



## burki111 (8. November 2018)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (9. November 2018)

Hey @burki111 ,
wir haben davon Abstand genommen, da das Monolink-Konzept nicht vom Kunden angenommen wurde. 

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burki111 (9. November 2018)

Schade, war ja einer der Kunden, der einen Ergonsattel (ausser Selle Italia hat ja sonst kein Hersteller Monolink-Sättel jemals im Portfolio gehabt) mit Monolink gekauft hat und nun bei Ersatz bzw. bei meinem neuen Simplon Crosser im Regen steht.


----------



## IndianaWalross (14. November 2018)

Gibt es inzwischen nen voraussichtlichen Termin für den SM Men?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (14. November 2018)

Einen "_voraussichtlichen Termin_" gab es doch schon, @IndianaWalross . 
Der hat sich auch fixiert. 

Wir rechnen derzeit mit Anfang/Mitte Februar damit, den Sattel in den Läden zu haben.

Liebe Grüße, Niels


----------



## edeltoaster (31. Januar 2019)

GD1 Factory ohne Flange, danke! (Flange nervt bei meinem Setup mit Shimano Shifter und Klemmschelle)
Fix bisher: Schere.


----------



## KUBIKUS (31. Januar 2019)

Hallo Nils, @Ergon_Bike 

gibt es bei Ergon vielleicht schon das Thema, Sättel mit alternativem Bezug (statt Leder) zu entwickeln und irgendwann anzubieten? 

Viele Grüße,
Kubikus


----------



## Ergon_Bike (6. Februar 2019)

Hey @KUBIKUS ,
entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung. Ich habe mich des Anliegens angenommen und die Entwicklung zu dem Thema befragt.

Vorab die Anmerkung, dass wir kein Leder verwenden sondern Microfiber Material, da dies flüssigkeitsresistent(er) gegenüber Wasser ist.

Aber welche Obermaterialien hattest Du dabei im Sinn, wenn ich fragen darf?

LG, Niels


----------



## KUBIKUS (6. Februar 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hey @KUBIKUS ,
> entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung. Ich habe mich des Anliegens angenommen und die Entwicklung zu dem Thema befragt.
> 
> Vorab die Anmerkung, dass wir kein Leder verwenden sondern Microfiber Material, da dies flüssigkeitsresistent(er) gegenüber Wasser ist.
> ...


Hallo Niels,
mir ist kein genaues Obermaterial wichtig, außer eben, dass es kein Leder ist, daher war Deine Antwort sehr hilfreich.
Bei Bedarf von Sättel werde ich mir die Ergon genauer anschauen und vielleicht kaufen. 
Viele Grüße,
Viktor


----------



## schmitr3 (25. Februar 2019)

Jetzt was ultra-wichtiges: wann wird es den GE1 Evo in orange geben? Der Griff ist toll, besser als mein bisheriger GA2, der langsam in Rente gehen muss. Leider gibt es den GE1 nicht (mehr) in orange!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (26. Februar 2019)

Hey @schmitr3 ,
kann ich gerne so weitergeben, möchte aber an dieser Stelle sagen, dass zwar immer und oft Farbwünsche der Kunden berücksichtigt werden. 
Die Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Farben sprechen dann aber meist eine andere Sprache. 

Daher versuchen wir in punkto Farben nicht zu speziell zu werden. Wir hoffen dabei nicht nur auf Dein Verständnis. 

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flowwy (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo Ergon,
wird es irgend wann mal für SRAM Gripshift die GA3 oder GS2 mit Barends geben?
So bin ich gezwungen die GP2 zu nutzen, da es wohl sonst auf dem Markt keine alternative für Gripshifter und Barends gibt 

Grüße


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Mai 2019)

flowwy schrieb:


> (...) wird es irgend wann mal für SRAM Gripshift die GA3 oder GS2 mit Barends geben?



Hi @flowwy ,
das Ergon GS Modell gibt es doch mit Barends in drei verschiedenen Barend-Variationen als GS2, GS3 und GS3 Carbon.

Ob allerdings der GA3 in der Zukunft als Barend-Variation geplant ist, ist derzeit nicht spruchreif.

LG, Niels


----------



## flowwy (7. Mai 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hi @flowwy ,
> das Ergon GS Modell gibt es doch mit Barends in drei verschiedenen Barend-Variationen als GS2, GS3 und GS3 Carbon.
> 
> Ob allerdings der GA3 in der Zukunft als Barend-Variation geplant ist, ist derzeit nicht spruchreif.
> ...



Barends haben die GS2 und GS3 ja, aber die sind eben nicht für Grip Shifter wie der GS1 ausgelegt. 
Was ich allerdings nicht weis, kann man die Barends auch an einen GS1 anbauen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (8. Mai 2019)

flowwy schrieb:


> Barends haben die GS2 und GS3 ja, aber die sind eben nicht für Grip Shifter wie der GS1 ausgelegt.



Ah! Wer lesen kann, ist halt klar im Vorteil.  
Dann ist es leider so, wie von dir schon erkannt: Es gibt nur den GS1 als Single- oder Dual-Twist-Shift-Variante.




flowwy schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings nicht weis, kann man die Barends auch an einen GS1 anbauen?



Leider nein.

LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (11. Mai 2019)

Ich wünsche mir, dass wir Frauen nicht immer benachteiligt werden...

Mein Mann hat heute seinen SM Sport Men (MTB) bekommen, der ja das Pendant zum SM Women (MTB) darstellen soll afaik. Kosten jedenfalls beide 70€... und was ist? Es liegt ein Halter für Topeak Taschen bei, keiner _meiner_ *Frauen*sattel hat dafür die eingebaute Schraube - nichtmal der sackteure Rennradsattel für 130€ (SR Pro Women)!!!

Was soll denn sowas? Gleiches zahlen weniger kriegen - really?! Wir sind in 2019.... Bin echt stinksauer über sowas, zumal ICH eine Topeak Tasche mit entsprechendem Gegenstück hätte, mein Mann nicht - haha... Ausserdem heisst es doch immer wir Frauen würden mehr mitschleppen... wirklich traurig liebes Ergonteam, und sexistisch noch dazu...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo Indiana...
ich werde Dein Feedback an unsere Entwicklungsabteilung weitergeben. Ich gebe Dir recht, hier sollte in punkto Topeak Satteltaschenadapter nachgearbeitet werden – alleine um stringent zu bleiben. Danke für Deine Antwort. 

LG aus Koblenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfpack_81 (16. Mai 2019)

Habe den Post von IndianaWalross jetzt mal ein paar Tage unkommentiert stehen lassen - in der Hoffnung, ein weibliches Foren-Mitglied würde sich dazu äußern...

*Liebe IndianaWalross,*

ich bin beruflich in der Radsport-Branche tätig und bekomme deshalb auch so einiges an Kunden-Feedback zu hören.
Laut meinen Kollegen im Verkauf sind, Gott sei Dank (vielleicht lieber Göttin? Weiß nicht genau...),
die wenigsten Kund*innen* empört oder gar "stinksauer" über die SM Women-Serie.
Sie sind doch tatsächlich froh darüber, dass Ergon hier viel Arbeit und Energie in die Entwicklung und Produktion eines Sattels steckt,
der extra auf Frauen zugeschnitten ist. Und diese Frauen sind ebenfalls 2019 - really.

Verstehe mich nicht falsch - ich kann den den Kern Deiner Kritik durchaus nachvollziehen.
Bei einem Sattel wurde demnach ein Feature integriert, dass frühere Modelle noch nicht bieten (SM Men-Serie kam doch nach der SM Women-Serie, soweit ich mich entsinne).
Dooferweise war der eine nun ein Frauen-spezifischer Sattel, der andere dann halt für Männer.

Nun könnte man Ergon natürlich sachlich darauf hinweisen, dass man doch bitte das benachteiligte Modell entsprechend upgraden solle.
Oder man steigert sich halt eben voll da rein, und fühlt sich dann als Frau erstmal so richtig verarscht.
Und wenn man dann gerade dabei ist, dann unterstellt man halt eben genau diesem einen Hersteller, der extra einen Frauen-Sattel entwickelt hat, Frauenfeindlichkeit und schimpft sein Verhalten als sexistisch.

Wie ich eingangs schon schrieb:
Andere Frauen sind offensichtlich 2019 nicht mehr ganz so schnell aus der Reserve zu locken und sind von der SM Women-Serie begeistert. Und das zu recht, wenn ich meiner Gattin glauben schenken darf...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Mai 2019)

Danke @wolfpack_81 für Deine sachliche und unaufgeregte Stellungnahme.

Ich muss sagen, so drastisch und empört habe ich @IndianaWalross gar nicht wahrgenommen. 

Antwort aus der F+E habe ich noch keine bekommen, aber ich bleibe am Ball und informiere hier asap, sobald ich News dazu bekommen habe.

LG, Niels


----------



## IndianaWalross (16. Mai 2019)

Solltet ihr die Damenmodelle mit Clip neu überarbeitet rausbringen, dürft ihr mir meine 3 Sattel gerne kostenlos gegen das jeweils neue Modell austauschen dann - ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet 

Und zum Thema "andere Damen sind ja so begeistert" - tja die allermeisten Damen kann man auch 2019 scheinbar immernoch benachteiligen ohne dass sie es merken bzw. die sind halt immer mit weniger zum selben Preis wie Männersachen zufrieden, da ist traurig aber ihr Bier...

Geht ja überall so: vaude Hosenmodell Herren: 5-6 taschen, selbes Modell für Damen mit Glück 3 Taschen sonst 2. Was soll man dazu sagen - und wehe eine rkommt mit "das wird so gewünscht" - die Industrie bastelt irgendwas und dann darf es gekauft werden - in den aller seltensten Fällen fragt man erstmal tausende represäntative Damen um dann das wirklich Gewünschte herzustellen...


----------



## Hille2001 (16. Mai 2019)

Mich würde mal Interessen ob du den Kundensupport kontaktiert hast.
Oder kann das Teil an einen Frauensattel gar nicht montiert werden?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. Mai 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Solltet ihr die Damenmodelle mit Clip neu überarbeitet rausbringen, dürft ihr mir meine 3 Sattel gerne kostenlos gegen das jeweils neue Modell austauschen dann - ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet



Hihi, das dachte ich mir schon. 
Die Info habe ich in jedem Fall intern breitbandig gespielt. Die Entscheidungsfindung diesbezüglich geschieht an anderer Stelle. 
Sollte es hier Veränderungen geben, kommunizieren wir das selbstverständlich zeitnah.



Hille2001 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessen ob du den Kundensupport kontaktiert hast.
> Oder kann das Teil an einen Frauensattel gar nicht montiert werden?



Das hier ist ein Kanal des Kundensupports, @Hille2001 . 

Leider ist es bei den Frauensättelndh. dem SR Women und SM Women (genauso wie beim SM E-Mountain und anderen Sätteln), derzeit nicht möglich, den Topeak QuickClick Adapter zu montieren und eine Aufnahme für den Adapter nachzurüsten. Dafür muss die Sattelschale bzw. das Sattelheck umkonzipiert werden.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Mai 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal Interessen ob du den Kundensupport kontaktiert hast.
> Oder kann das Teil an einen Frauensattel gar nicht montiert werden?



Wenn dem so wäre hätte ich ja garnicht so ein Fass aufgemacht. genau das war doch Stein des Anstoßes. Da fehlt schlichtweg sowohl beim 70€ als auch beim 130€ Modell das Schraubloch bei den Damenvarianten.


----------



## schmitr3 (17. Mai 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Wenn dem so wäre hätte ich ja garnicht so ein Fass aufgemacht. genau das war doch Stein des Anstoßes. Da fehlt schlichtweg sowohl beim 70€ als auch beim 130€ Modell das Schraubloch bei den Damenvarianten.


Weil der Damensattel halt vor der Herrenversion auf den Markt kam. Der Herrensattel hat das Loch also quasi als "Weiterentwicklung".


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Mai 2019)

Jo, und deswegen dürfte das gerne jetzt nachgereicht werden. 
So ein Schraubloch kann ja keine Raketenwissenschaft sein, sprich bei allen die jetzt produziert werden darf das gerne dran sein... spricht doch absolut nix dagegen, ist ja ein Angebot der Adapter und das Schraubloch - kein Zwang. Ich fänd es gut, gerade an meinem neuen Rad was in Kürze kommt wäre es perfekt meine Topeak Tasche weiterverwenden zu können.


----------



## Hille2001 (17. Mai 2019)

Steht das denn überhaupt in der Beschreibung des Sattels dabei als Feature?

Wenn das so nicht beworben wird kannst du verlangen was du willst.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (20. Mai 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Weil der Damensattel halt vor der Herrenversion auf den Markt kam. Der Herrensattel hat das Loch also quasi als "Weiterentwicklung".



Das hast Du richtig erkannt, @schmitr3 ...und richtig weitergegeben. 
Danke an dieser Stelle an Dich – und nochmals an die gesamte Ergon Community für die tatkräftige Mithilfe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IndianaWalross (20. Mai 2019)

Hille2001 schrieb:


> Steht das denn überhaupt in der Beschreibung des Sattels dabei als Feature?
> 
> Wenn das so nicht beworben wird kannst du verlangen was du willst.



Ich "verlange" in dem Sinne nix, ich merke an dass sowas unmöglich ist. Und konstruktive Kritik trägt eigentlich nur dazu bei das etwas verbessert wird. 
Klar kann man jedwede Kritik auch im Keim ersticken und nur Lobeshymnen zulassen, wirft dann aber kein gutes Licht auf denjenigen welchen...

Ich finde es schonmal gut dass es überhaupt mal einen durchdachten Damenspezifischen Sattel gibt, jetzt bitte noch eine gescheite Damenbib dazu ins Programm aufnehmen  
Der erste Sattel, mit dem ich stundenlang ohne einschlafende Genitalien fahren kann nach Jahren der Quälerei auf zig anderen Satteln diverser Firmen!

Und nun bitte nen Azubi zum Schraublöcher basteln abstellen bei besagten Modellen, danke


----------



## schmitr3 (20. Mai 2019)

Kritik ist ja auch kein Problem. Der Punkt ist aber sowas:


IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ich wünsche mir, dass wir Frauen nicht immer benachteiligt werden...
> ...
> Was soll denn sowas? Gleiches zahlen weniger kriegen - really?! Wir sind in 2019.... wirklich traurig liebes Ergonteam, und sexistisch noch dazu...


In diesem Fall ist das halt daneben, sorry. Weil, wie von Ergon geschrieben, der Herren-Sattel halt später herauskam. Da jetzt direkt Sexismus zu unterstellen hat nichts mehr mit Kritik zu tun.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. Mai 2019)

"Sexistisch" nicht...eher nicht stringent, @IndianaWalross .  

Aber genau wie @schmitr3 richtig erwähnt hat, ist der SM Men unsere neuste Entwicklung und vor diesem Hintergrund sind alle vorangehenden Modelle entsprechend ohne Topeak QuickClick Adapter/Funktion. Verständlich dürfte sein, dass ein kleiner Hersteller wie wir nicht parallel alle Produktionsschienen umstellen kann, was jedesmal ein neues Werkzeug/eine neue Form bedeutet etc. pp.. Dies ist mit hohen Kosten verbunden, die irgendwie abgefedert werden müssen. Genauere Interna werde ich hier aber nicht zum Besten geben und ich hoffe diese Erläuterung reicht.
Wir versuchen im Laufe/Zuge der Weiterentwicklung diesen Punkt mit einfließen zu lassen. 



IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Klar kann man jedwede Kritik auch im Keim ersticken und nur Lobeshymnen zulassen, wirft dann aber kein gutes Licht auf denjenigen welchen...



Das will ja keiner, sondern wir freuen uns über jedes Feedback, dass wir bekommen. Bike (und auch allen anderen) Hersteller sind vor dem Hintergrund der Produktweiterentwicklung auf konstruktives Feedback der Endkunden angewiesen. Das wird sich auch nicht ändern.




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> , jetzt bitte noch eine gescheite Damenbib dazu ins Programm aufnehmen



Eine was? 




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Der erste Sattel, mit dem ich stundenlang ohne einschlafende Genitalien fahren kann nach Jahren der Quälerei auf zig anderen Satteln diverser Firmen!



Danke für die Lobeshymne. Das hören wir immer gerne. 




IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Und nun bitte nen Azubi zum Schraublöcher basteln abstellen bei besagten Modellen, danke



Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht, da das von dir erwähnte "Schraubloch" natürlich auch ein wenig kraft- und formschlüssig sein muss, damit eine feste Verbindung zum Adapter gegeben ist und den auftretenden Hebelkräften gewachsen sein soll, dh. man kann nicht einfach ein Loch in die Sattelschale bohren, dort ein Gewinde hinschneiden und dann erwarten, dass es hält. 

Das dürfte einleuchtend erscheinen – ganz ohne dabei borniert wirken zu wollen.

LG


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. Mai 2019)

> Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht, da das von dir erwähnte "Schraubloch" natürlich auch ein wenig kraft- und formschlüssig sein muss, damit eine feste Verbindung zum Adapter gegeben ist und den auftretenden Hebelkräften gewachsen sein soll, dh. man kann nicht einfach ein Loch in die Sattelschale bohren, dort ein Gewinde hinschneiden und dann erwarten, dass es hält.
> 
> Das dürfte einleuchtend erscheinen – ganz ohne dabei borniert wirken zu wollen.
> 
> LG



Ne ist schon klar, ich glaub ihr wisst auch wie das mit dem Azubi abstellen gemeint war  Hauptsache da kommt Schwung in die Sache und vielleicht wird das ja mal geändert. Wäre schön...

Bin halt extrem frustriert gerade, weil ich binnen 13 Monaten nun 270€  (1x 130€ + 2x70€) in Sattel investiert hab von euch - und dann kauft mein Mann 1x bei euch und dann noch für 55€ reduziert, und kriegt so ein dickes feature und ich gucke dämlich in die Runde für fast 5x die Kohle...


----------



## Ergon_Bike (21. Mai 2019)

War auch meinerseits nicht bös gemeint. 
Nur nicht schießen, wenn es auf der Eurobike vielleicht noch nicht vorgestellt wird.


----------



## schmitr3 (1. Juli 2019)

Mal zwei Kleinigkeiten zum BX2evo. Nach 2 Monaten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, trägt sich top und ist gut organisiert, Verarbeitung passt auch und hat nette Kleinigkeiten (Clip für den Trinkschlauch z.B.). Aber zwei Dinge fehlen mir doch: die Trinkblase kann oben nicht befestigt werden und die Reissverschlußtasche am Hüftgurt ist zwar super praktisch, kann aber nicht einhändig geschlossen werden, da zuviel Material.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. Juli 2019)

schmitr3 schrieb:


> Mal zwei Kleinigkeiten zum BX2evo. Nach 2 Monaten bin ich sehr zufrieden damit, trägt sich top und ist gut organisiert, Verarbeitung passt auch und hat nette Kleinigkeiten (Clip für den Trinkschlauch z.B.).



Danke für Dein Feedback. Darüber freuen wir uns immer riesig.




schmitr3 schrieb:


> Aber zwei Dinge fehlen mir doch: die Trinkblase kann oben nicht befestigt werden



Doch kann sie. 
Dazu ist ein Klettaufhänger hinter/unter der Netztasche angebracht.




schmitr3 schrieb:


> (...) und die Reissverschlußtasche am Hüftgurt ist zwar super praktisch, kann aber nicht einhändig geschlossen werden, da zuviel Material.



Das ist bei nahezu allen Gurttaschen der Fall. Kenne ich so auch von Deuter oder Vaude Rucksäcken. Insbesondere, wenn die Taschen leer sind. Ähnlich geht es auch meinen Kollegen hier im Office. Am Besten die Tasche (oder den Reißverschluß) am hinteren Ende festhalten und dan zuziehen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Trail Surfer (20. September 2019)

Hallo @Ergon_Bike ,

könnt ihr schon sagen, ab wann die GD1 Factory in Slim mit Griffklemme in Oilslick verfügbar werden sollen?

Danke und Gruß von einem GD1 Factory Slim-Fan.


----------



## IndianaWalross (20. September 2019)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> War auch meinerseits nicht bös gemeint.
> Nur nicht schießen, wenn es auf der Eurobike vielleicht noch nicht vorgestellt wird.



Ist es denn jetzt wenigstens mal in Planung bzw. sitzt da irgendwer dran und tüftelt es aus, oder garkein Interesse, weil Frauen kaufen es ja gewohnt auch so weil sie kennen ja nix anderes?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2019)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> könnt ihr schon sagen, ab wann die GD1 Factory in Slim mit Griffklemme in Oilslick verfügbar werden sollen?



Hallo,

entschuldigt unsere späte Rückmeldung. Normalerweise betreut Niels hier das Forum, aber er ist mit einer Verletzung länger außer Gefecht gesetzt. Die neuen GD1 Factory mit Oilslick sind voraussichtlich nächstes Jahr ab Mai/Juni 2020 verfügbar. 

Viele Grüße und ein schönes Wochenende

Lena


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. Oktober 2019)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ist es denn jetzt wenigstens mal in Planung bzw. sitzt da irgendwer dran und tüftelt es aus, oder garkein Interesse, weil Frauen kaufen es ja gewohnt auch so weil sie kennen ja nix anderes?



Es steht für die nächste Modellweiterentwicklung auf der ToDo-Liste. Aber Genaueres können wir leider noch nicht dazu sagen.


----------



## fexbru (5. Dezember 2019)

Servus @Ergon_Bike  gibt es von euch auf Mounationbike-Griffe, die für Gripshift auf der LINKEN Seite geeignet sind? Ich hab bisher nur welche für die rechte Seite oder Trekking-Griffe gefunden.
Hintergrund ist der, dass ich an meinem Enduro Rockshox-Twistlock verbaut habe und mit den Rockshox Griffen ergonomisch nicht zurecht komme. Würde mir den GA2 für die mit kurzem Stück für die linke Seite z.B. wünschen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (16. Dezember 2019)

Du meinst wie beim Ergon GS1, in der sogenannten *Dual Twist Shift* Version?

Leider derzeit Nein. Auch haben wir wenig Feedback/Wünsche zu diesem Thema. Wahrscheinlich auch, weil die meisten 1x11 oder 1x12 fahren und mit der Bandbreite klarkommen.

Wir geben das Feedback aber immer weiter an unsere Entwicklungsabteilung. 

LG, Niels


----------



## lord flo (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe einen Wunsch:

Ich suche seit JAHREN eure GP und GS Griffe in einfarbigen schwarz. Kauft man ein neues Canyon Rad, gibt es diese Griffe. Aber im Laden gibt es nur dieses altbackene grau/schwarz im Mix.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (13. Januar 2020)

Das liegt daran, dass an Canyon Rädern OEM Varianten verbaut sind, bei denen der Hersteller Mitspracherecht hat, was Specs angeht.

Aber dein Anliegen ist notiert und wird weitergegeben an die Entwickler. ?

LG, Niels


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris-2 (25. Januar 2020)

Ich wolllte mal fragen wann der neue Endurosattel auf den Markt kommt?
Seit der Vorstellung auf der Eurobike ist eigentlich nichts mehr darüber zu finden.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (28. Januar 2020)

Hi @chris-2z0 ,
die erste kleine Charge ist im Zulauf und sollte ab Mitte/Ende Februar im deutschen Handel sein.

LG, Niels


----------



## chris-2 (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo Niels,
danke für die Info.


----------



## IndianaWalross (21. April 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Ist es denn jetzt wenigstens mal in Planung bzw. sitzt da irgendwer dran und tüftelt es aus, oder garkein Interesse, weil Frauen kaufen es ja gewohnt auch so weil sie kennen ja nix anderes?



Ich zitiere mich mal selbst @Ergon_Bike

Ist das für irgendwann im 21 Jahrhundert noch geplant oder soll das nun euer Statement bleiben "Frauen lmaa"?! Ich meine hallo?!

Damenmodell gekauft 05/2018 (!!!) Immerhin UVP 130€! (+2x 80€)

Im Februar 2019 (!!!) kam das neue super bessere und natürlich kick in die Fresse für alle Frauen Herrenmodell mit dem Clip.

Seitdem laufe ich euch nach und werde vertröstet mit dem Spruch die Umrüstung eurer Backform sei ja so furchtbar kompliziert - nur bei den Herren ging das scheinbar ohne Probleme?! Und seit September 2019 kommt von euch garkeine Reaktion mehr. Ich bin maßlos enttäuscht von euch, echt.

Morgen kommt mein neues 2k€ Rennrad und ich muss mit einem rotzhässlichen Clip, der mega raussteht und alle anderen Taschenoptionen meinerseits zu einem Schraubmarathon macht hantieren was mich echt zum Schluss bringt eure Sättel in die Mülltonne zu kloppen! Da kann ich auch mit jedem anderen 20€ Teil rummachen, auch wenn eure mir passen aber mir stinkt das jetzt so gewaltig zumal ich meinem Gatten zusehn darf wie er umtanzt wird mit features von euch und ich werd mit dem Arxxx nicht angeguckt nur weil ich Brüste und keine Hoden hab!
Der Service ist imho so mieserabel gegenüber Frauen, ich würde sogar behaupten sexistisch weil man nur veräppelt wird und nix mehr kommt! Seit immerhin über 1 Jahr Stille im Karton, was die Weiterentwicklung bezüglich Damensattel angelangt, obwohl bekannt ist das das ein gewünschtes feature ist, was euch vermutlich in Wahrheit keine 5 Arbeitsstunden kostet und 10 Minuten Hirnschmalz, das ist so arm.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. April 2020)

Guten Morgen, Frau Walross...

ehrlich gesagt kann ich zwei Dinge nicht verstehen:

Ihre Gereizheit am frühen Morgen zu einem Thema, dass ich Ihnen bereits an anderer Stelle vor geraumer Zeit (mehrfach) erklärt habe:
Änderungen an Ergon Sätteln werden sukzessive (und damit meine ich nicht nur für uns sondern auch für den User) umgesetzt, sobald dies sinnvoll ist.

Noch einmal ganz genau und zum Mitschreiben – und man möge mir meine Spitzen verzeihen, aber irgendwann ist es auch mal gut:
Wie damals schon beschrieben, ändern wir dann, wenn es finanziell sinnvoll ist und zB. die Mould (Spritzguss-Form) aufgrund von Verschleiß im gewissen Turnus ersetzt werden muss oä., dh. es sollte ein triftiger Grund vorliegen auch mit Fokus auf die Kosten für den Ersatz einer Mould. Diese haben einen gewissen Anschaffungswert, der sich rechnen sollte! Tun sich jetzt auf ihrer Seite immer noch Fragen auf?! Dann frage ich mich allerdings nichts mehr...

Jetzt ein Fass aufzumachen, wegen eben dieses Fahrradtaschen-Halters, der an unserem SM Men einen Mehrwert erzeugen sollte, aber nicht zu Diskrepanzen oder gar Differenzen im Frauen-Bereich führen sollte. ?‍♂️

Ihre Ausführungen sind wirklich unterhalb der Gürtellinie anzusetzen und ich werde mich nicht dazuhinreißen lassen, diese zu kommentieren.

Genießen sie das Wetter. ☀
Hoffentlich lenkt das ein wenig von "unseren Unzulängigkeiten" ab. ?
Ich wünsche es Ihnen auf jeden Fall.

In diesem Sinne...

LG, Niels

PS.: Auch wenn dies bis hierher noch nicht klargeworden zu sein scheint und es ein wichtiges Thema für sie ist, so möchte ich doch darum bitten, dieses Thema nicht so hochemotional aufzuziehen!
Es ist und bleibt ein Taschenhalter, der an einem Fahrradsattel immer *sekundär* bleiben wird!
*Unser Hauptaugenmerk gilt den Sätteln und deren Ergonomie.* ?


----------



## IndianaWalross (22. April 2020)

Mit der Antwort "Für Frauen machen wir garnix Hauptsache die Männer haben nen MEHRWERT" habt ihr euch endgültig disqualiziert, mein Mann packt soeben euren Sattel wieder ein der geht retour. 
Und auch ich such mir jetzt lieber was neues statt so einen Verein weiter zu unterstützen und noch euer Logo Werbezufahren, tut mir zwar leid nach 6 Jahren Arschweh jetzt wieder suchen zu müssen aber IHR seid für mich die Höhe und nicht mehr tragbar im Radsport so ein Sexismus. Als ob euch nen Zacken aus der Krone bricht da was zu ändern, scheinbar kommt nicht genug Kohle bei 130€ pro Sattel rein da was zu ändern, traurig naja schönen Sommer dann noch und goodbye forever.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (22. April 2020)

Was bitte? Langsam wird dieses "Gekeife" und unprofessionelle "Um-sich-Schlagen" etwas lästig, Diana. Die einzige, die sich hier mehr und mehr mit ihren Argumentationen ins Abseits manövriert bist Du selbst. 

Egal was Du nicht verstanden hast oder verstehst, wünsche ich Dir Erfüllung im Leben und Alles Gute für Deine Zukunft...und die damit verbundene Sattelwahl. ✌

Und sowieso allen einen schönen Tag...in diesem Sinne und zurück zum Topic Thema "Wünsche an Ergon".


----------



## v2Wy4 (22. April 2020)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> ...goodbye forever.



Finally! 

Sorry, aber wie man wegen eines beschissenen Taschenhalters (!!!), den man zudem problemlos einzeln von Topeak nachkaufen und montieren kann, so ein Fass aufmachen und jedes einzelne, entgegengebrachte und nachvollziehbare Argument mit der Sexismus-Keule abschmettern kann, ist einfach nur extrem lächerlich! 
Person A gibt seinen Sattel zurück, weil der Sattel von Person B keine direkte Möglichkeit hat eine Tasche zu montieren?  

Einfach nochmal den Titel des Threads lesen: "WÜNSCHE an Ergon". Du hast deinen Wunsch geäußert, er wurde offenbar weitergegeben, fertig. Was daraus gemacht wird, das entscheiden vermutlich nicht die Personen, die sich hier um den Kundenkontakt kümmern, richtig?

Das Auftreten hier hat einfach nichts mit der eigens beworbenen "konstruktiven Kritik" oder fundierter Diskussion zu tun. Hier wird klar, das ein kleines, bockiges Kind mit umso größerem Dickschädel seinen Willen nicht durchgesetzt bekommt und besser wieder zurück auf die Schaukel sollte. 
Heißer Tipp: Die Schaukel unbedingt etwas weiter von der Hauswand wegziehen, dann tut es dir selbst weniger weh und die Nachbarn freuen sich über mehr Ruhe durch das fehlende Klatsch-Geräusch 

Und noch ein Vorschlag zum Schluss: Statt hier so dermaßen unangebracht den Mund aufzureißen und nur Gülle zu verzapfen; wie wäre es, wenn du einfach selbst einen Sattel entwickelst und produzierst, wenn doch scheinbar die gesamte Frauenwelt, für die du scheinbar stellvertretend sprichst, darauf gewartet hat? Kostet ja deinen Ausführungen nach nicht die Welt, lässt sich ja schnell machen. Ich bin gespannt!
Frei nach dem Motto: "Laber hier nicht doof rum, mach einfach mal!"


----------



## Crosshair (10. Mai 2020)

Hallo Ergon Team,

ich suche für mein R.X2 den SM Pro Men mit „Neongelbem“ Kontrast.
Wird es da was in naher Zukunft geben?

Danke.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. Mai 2020)

Vorerst für 2020 lediglich den SM Pro Men in Midsummer Blue oder Risky Red.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crosshair (14. Mai 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Vorerst für 2020 lediglich den SM Pro Men in Midsummer Blue oder Risky Red.



Danke, den Sattel nehme ich gerne auch 2021 ;-)


----------



## Yeti1259 (26. Juni 2020)

Hallo Ergon- Team,

erstmal ein großes Lob für Euere tolle Arbeit hier!

Ich bin seit sehr vielen Jahren ein großer Fan von eueren Sätteln und Griffen, aber, bei den neueren Modellen speziell bei dem SM Pro Men verbaut Ihr das hochwertige TiNox an den Streben die Ihr dann bei der stealth Version wie ich meine leider dann schwarz lackiert!
Wenn es der Fall ist wie bei mir, dass ich den Sattel schon mal an ein anderes Bike schraube, oder im Winter auf meinen Heimtrainer montiere sieht es leider so aus wie auf dem beigefügtem Bild.
Gerade bei den dann auch teureren Versionen ist das dann meiner Meinung nach nicht angebracht und macht dann einen recht billigen Eindruck, wenn auch nur Optisch.
Stealth hin oder her, hier solltet Ihr es bei der blanken Version der Streben wie bei den anderen Versionen der Serie des SM Pro belassen.

Ansonsten macht weiter so, denn jeder weiß was Entwicklung kostet, Ihr seid da vorne mit dabei zum Wohle der Hinterteile der vielen Radfahrer.

Danke und beste Grüße

Helge


----------



## Ergon_Bike (29. Juni 2020)

Ist bekannt und nochmals notiert, Helge. Danke für Dein Feedback. ?


----------



## Ruppel (30. Juni 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ist bekannt und nochmals notiert, Helge. Danke für Dein Feedback. ?


Mein Stealth hat blanke Streben!
Das bedeutet jetzt was?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (1. Juli 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Ist bekannt und nochmals notiert, Helge. Danke für Dein Feedback. ?



⚠ Kommando zurück!⚠

Wir haben in 2020 (zusammen mit den neuen Farben am SM Pro Men auch die Sattelstreben verändert.
Diese sind jetzt *sandblasted*! Das ist im "running change" zusammen mit den in 2020 nochmals geänderten Farbvarianten beim SM Men Pro geändert worden. Daher ist dies bisher noch nicht bis zu mir kommuniziert worden.



FB66 schrieb:


> Mein Stealth hat blanke Streben!
> Das bedeutet jetzt was?



Sowohl der SM Pro Men Midsummer Blue als auch der SM Pro Men Risky Red sind auf der Webseite bereits richtig abgebildet. Unser Web Team wird sich asap darum kümmern, die richtigen Stealth Bilder nachzureichen. ✌

LG


----------



## Yeti1259 (7. Juli 2020)

FB66 schrieb:


> Mein Stealth hat blanke Streben!
> Das bedeutet jetzt was?



Glückwunsch 

Siehe Dir meine Bilder an, die schwarzen Beschichtung der Streben war nicht wirklich von guter Qualität, aber Ergon hat hier schnell reagiert  und es geändert.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. Juli 2020)

Yeti1259 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch
> 
> Siehe Dir meine Bilder an, die schwarzen Beschichtung der Streben war nicht wirklich von guter Qualität, aber Ergon hat hier schnell reagiert  und es geändert.



Siehe oben...das hat unsere F+E scheinbar im "running change" gemacht und es nicht an die große Glocke gehängt... ?


----------



## Yeti1259 (10. August 2020)

Hallo,
hab eine Frage zum SMC Sport Gel Men Sattel, ist hier eventuell auch angefacht von Euch die streben nicht mehr zu lackieren und sie stattdessen wieder blank zu lassen?
Besten Dank für Euere Antwort 

Helge


----------



## Ergon_Bike (11. August 2020)

Das müsste ich in Erfahrung bringen, was oder ob hier etwas geplant ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xalex (10. September 2020)

Huhu,

ich mag den GE1 Griff sehr, noch besser passt mir der GA1 Fat. Ich kaufe die deshalb regelmäßig, obwohl ich pro Jahr so 2-3 davon brauche. Schon bei harmlosen Stürzen bricht einfach die Plastik Hülse.
Mein Wunsch wäre, dass Ergon da mal ran geht. bei anderen einseitig geklemmten Griffen (z.B. Deathgrip) hatte ich das Problem nicht. Seit der Einführung der tauschbaren Lenkerstopfen ist das glaube ich auch nochmal mehr geworden.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2020)

Können wir – und auch ich persönlich – so nicht bestätigen. ?

Ja, der Inner Core ist sensibel, aber ich persönlich zB. habe in 6 Jahren (, seitdem ich Ergon Griffe fahre, ) keinen Griff auf diese Weise zerstört. ?

Hast Du mal darauf geachtet, ob der Griff komplett auf dem Lenker sitzt? Das könnte direkt zum Problem werden.




xalex schrieb:


> (...) bei anderen einseitig geklemmten Griffen (z.B. Deathgrip) hatte ich das Problem nicht.



Aber auch die erleiden Schäden... ?
...und guck mal auf den Inner Core. Auch der wurde zB. in diesem Fall beschädigt.






xalex schrieb:


> Seit der Einführung der tauschbaren Lenkerstopfen ist das glaube ich auch nochmal mehr geworden.



Auch das kann ich nicht bestätigen und würde ich als "subjektive Wahrnehmung" beschreiben. Auch das weltweite Feedback gibt mir dahingehend recht.

LG, Niels


----------



## xalex (10. September 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Können wir – und auch ich persönlich – so nicht bestätigen. ?
> 
> Ja, der Inner Core ist sensibel, aber ich persönlich zB. habe in 6 Jahren (, seitdem ich Ergon Griffe fahre, ) keinen Griff auf diese Weise zerstört. ?
> 
> ...




Hi Niels,

meine Erfahrung ist natürlich reinste Strichlisten-Empirie. Es ist aber schon so, dass ich als Trainer an ziemlich viele Räder hinfasse und dann ab und an merke, hoppla, da wackelt was. Den Leuten selbst ist das aber meist gar nicht störend aufgefallen bzw sie denken, das gehört so. Auch in  meinem Bekanntenkreis kenne ich das.  Also nur völlige Ausnahmefälle halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.

Meine Deathgrips sehen übrigens noch viel zerrupfter aus als der auf dem Photo, der Inner core hat auch einen Riss, die wackeln aber nicht.

Ja, die Griffe sitzen bei mir immer ganz drauf, das kann man ja mit den offenen Enden inzwischen ja auch schön kontrollieren. Dann war das bei mir mit den offenen Griffen dann wohl eher Pech, dass die sehr schnell die Biege gemacht haben.

Ihr könnt das sicher am besten beurteilen. Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass ihr viele Fälle vermutlich gar nicht mit bekommt, weil das Leuten gar nicht auffällt oder halt unter "wo gehobelt wird..." abgehakt wird. 
Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch in der Entwicklung trotzdem mal Gedanken machen, ob eine konstruktive Änderung oder schlagzäheres Material oder was auch immer möglich wäre. Man darf ja Gutes gerne besser machen.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (10. September 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> Ihr könnt das sicher am besten beurteilen. Ich glaube aber trotzdem, dass ihr viele Fälle vermutlich gar nicht mit bekommt, weil das Leuten gar nicht auffällt oder halt unter "wo gehobelt wird..." abgehakt wird.



Naja, darüber lässt sich bestimmt lamentieren...aber ich würde (persönlich) behaupten, dass die Leute meist ganz genau wissen, dass es sich um "Fahrfehler" handelt, wenn Du weist, was ich meine. Als Trainer kannst Du sicherlich nachvollziehen, was ich meine. ?




xalex schrieb:


> Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch in der Entwicklung trotzdem mal Gedanken machen, ob eine konstruktive Änderung oder schlagzäheres Material oder was auch immer möglich wäre. Man darf ja Gutes gerne besser machen.



Das stimmt...und da sind wir auch stets bemüht. Kein Meister ist bisher vom Himmel gefallen...und nur wenn man stets gewillt ist, sich zu verbessern, kann man sich auch verbessern.


----------



## xalex (10. September 2020)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Naja, darüber lässt sich bestimmt lamentieren...aber ich würde (persönlich) behaupten, dass die Leute meist ganz genau wissen, dass es sich um "Fahrfehler" handelt, wenn Du weist, was ich meine. Als Trainer kannst Du sicherlich nachvollziehen, was ich meine. ?


Ah, nicht, dass das missverständlich war. Ich meinte nicht, dass die Leute wegen des wackelnden Griffes stürzen, sondern dass die das wackeln gar nicht wahrnehmen bzw. nicht als störend empfinden. Das also bei Euch dann gar nicht als Reklamation bzw. Feedback ankommt. Das war ja auch meine Motivation hier zu schreiben. Klar, 99 Prozent aller Stürze sind imho im weitesten Sinne Fahrfehler und liegen nicht am Material.



Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Das stimmt...und da sind wir auch stets bemüht. Kein Meister ist bisher vom Himmel gefallen...und nur wenn man stets gewillt ist, sich zu verbessern, kann man sich auch verbessern.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (15. September 2020)

...und dafür Danke ich Dir auch. ?

Feedback ist immer gut...solange es fundiert, sachlich und professionell bleibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le_Chiffre (16. März 2021)

Ich habe mich heute auf der Ergon W³ nach Sätteln umgesehen und war durch die Faktenarmut der Beschreibungen enttäuscht; genau genommen verärgert.
Jeder Sattel ist irgendwie  "komfortabel, bietet Power und Bewegungsfreiheit und hat einen ergonomischen Entlastungskanal . . . bla bla " - oberflächliches Marketing.
Die Beschreibungen sind nichtssagender Werbequatsch. Es ist nicht möglich die Sättel sachlich zu unterscheiden. Der Saddle Selector spuckt zwei, drei Optionen aus, die nicht sinnvoll zu unterscheiden sind. Die Einsatzzwecke im Selector wird auch nicht jeder gleichartig verstehen. Piktogramme mit Sitzposition o.ä. wären hier hilfreich.

Liebe Ergonianer, bitte ergänzt eure Produktbeschreibungen um nachvollziehbare Inhalte zur Beschreibung und Unterscheidung der Produkte.

LC


----------



## Ergon_Bike (18. März 2021)

Hallo @Le_Chiffre ,
ich kann Deine Kritik verstehen und habe sie direkt weitergeleitet.

"Nichtssagender Werbequatsch..." würde ich jetzt als etwas ungehalten, übertrieben beschreiben, aber was in produktspezifischer Hinsicht wirklich fehlt, sind die Alleinstellungsmerkmale (USPs) jedes einzelnen Produktes.
Darüberhinaus wäre mitunter eine Gegenüberstellung einzelner Produkte ratsam, gerade an Stellen, wo Überschneidungen zwischen einzelnen Produkten bestehen.

Auch ich sehe hier Handlungsbedarf und habe es entsprechend weitergegeben.

Gerne können sich auch andere User in diesem Thread zu unserer Webseite, deren Mehrwert und Informationsgehalt äußern. Konstruktives Feedback ist immer gerne gesehen.

LG, Niels


----------



## Blackangel320 (6. März 2022)

Hallo, ich hatte mir vor kurzem ein paar Handschuhe von einem bekannten geliehen die von ihrer Firma waren und einen Rucksack. Vielleicht war es die ersten Modelle ich weiß es nicht.

Mit sind einige Dinge Aufgefallen die mir an ihren Handschuhe und Rucksäcken nicht gefielen.

Handschuhe: Knöchelschutz war quasi nicht vorhanden. Merkte ich deswegen weil ich öfter mal an Mella Streben und Ständer krache. Sie werden sich Fragen warum das überhaupt passiert. Unsere Radwege sind gerade am Wochenende sehr verstopft. Scharmen und Blaue Flecken sind dann ganz normal.


Rucksäcke: In Zeiten von immer mehr Sichtbarkeit wäre es da nicht auch Sinnvoll Rucksäcke mit Reflektoren oder so die von ihrere Marke wären. Sie sollten doch eigentlich um die Gefahren im Stadtverkehr wissen.
Wäre ein Rucksack mit intiegrierten Rücken Schutz nicht besser? Ich weiß sie verkaufen einen extra. Doch leider steht da nichts zu welchen Modellen er past, ist recht Kunden verschreckend.


Protektoren für Arme und Beine. Ja es gibt mittlerweile genügend. Manche sind besser , manche schlechter. Fakt ist jedoch viele sind nervig und super unangenhmen. Kann eventuell damit rechnen das sie in diesem Sektor auch rein wollen?


Vielen dank schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Ergon_Bike (7. März 2022)

Danke erst einmal für Deine Mithilfe und Dein Feedback, @Blackangel320 .



Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich hatte mir vor kurzem ein paar Handschuhe von einem bekannten geliehen die von ihrer Firma waren und einen Rucksack. Vielleicht war es die ersten Modelle ich weiß es nicht.


Es wäre hilfreich gewesen, um so genauer antworten zu können, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass...




Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Handschuhe: Knöchelschutz war quasi nicht vorhanden. Merkte ich deswegen weil ich öfter mal an Mella Streben und Ständer krache. Sie werden sich Fragen warum das überhaupt passiert. Unsere Radwege sind gerade am Wochenende sehr verstopft. Scharmen und Blaue Flecken sind dann ganz normal.


...der Ergon HM2 Handschuh getragen wurde, der wie der Name andeutet auf den MTB Sport ausgerichtet ist...und nicht auf Gravity-MTB wie Downhill, Freeride, Enduro, weshalb der HM2 auch nur minimal gepolstert ist.

Mehr gepolstert ist hier unser HE2 Evo – ausgerichtet auf den Gravity- und Enduro-Sport, aber auch dieser schützt nicht übermäßig die Knöchel der Finger. Da bedarf es eines reinen Downhill-Handschuhs, der entsprechenden Knöchelschutz aus Hartmaterial bereitstellt.




Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Rucksäcke: In Zeiten von immer mehr Sichtbarkeit wäre es da nicht auch Sinnvoll Rucksäcke mit Reflektoren oder so die von ihrere Marke wären. Sie sollten doch eigentlich um die Gefahren im Stadtverkehr wissen.


Danke für ihr Feedback, wir lassen dies in unsere Planungen miteinfließen.




Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Wäre ein Rucksack mit intiegrierten Rücken Schutz nicht besser? Ich weiß sie verkaufen einen extra. Doch leider steht da nichts zu welchen Modellen er past, ist recht Kunden verschreckend.


Unser Ergon BP100 Rückenschutz passt zu den meisten Gravity- – und darüber hinaus zu den eMTB- – Rucksäcken, die wir im Programm haben. Sicherlich kann jeder Rucksack, der für die Nutzung von Trinkblasen (insbesondere der BH300) ausgerichtet ist.




Blackangel320 schrieb:


> Protektoren für Arme und Beine. Ja es gibt mittlerweile genügend. Manche sind besser , manche schlechter. Fakt ist jedoch viele sind nervig und super unangenhmen. Kann eventuell damit rechnen das sie in diesem Sektor auch rein wollen?


Auch dieses Feedback lassen wir einfließen. Vielen Dank.

LG, Niels


----------



## DrDrop (11. August 2022)

Moin! Ich bin tatsächlich großer Fan einiger Ergon Produkte, wie z.B. dem SM Enduro Comp, Ich mag auch die GA2 Fat Griffe extrem gerne, da ich ziemliche Pranken habe. Ich hab mich allerdings immer schon geärgert, dass es die nicht auch mit Oil Slick gibt (wie z.B. GE1 evo factory oil slick), würde mich sehr freuen. Oder kann man das irgendwie selbst rüber bauen?


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. August 2022)

Hey @DrDrop ✌️
In der Tat kann man das. Die Griffklemmen der GA2 bzw. GA2 FAT sind 💯 kompatibel zu den GD1 Griffklemmen.
Allerdings haben wir die Oilslick Griffklemmen einzeln nur im US Webshop, was bedeutet, dass Du Dir ein GD1 oder GFR1 Oilslick Griffpaar kaufen müssest, um Dein Vorhaben zu realisieren. 😑🙄

LG, Niels


----------



## DrDrop (17. August 2022)

Ergon_Bike schrieb:


> Hey @DrDrop ✌️
> In der Tat kann man das. Die Griffklemmen der GA2 bzw. GA2 FAT sind 💯 kompatibel zu den GD1 Griffklemmen.
> Allerdings haben wir die Oilslick Griffklemmen einzeln nur im US Webshop, was bedeutet, dass Du Dir ein GD1 oder GFR1 Oilslick Griffpaar kaufen müssest, um Dein Vorhaben zu realisieren. 😑🙄
> 
> LG, Niels


Hey Niels, schade, ich hatte mich kurz gefreut, da ich neben den GA2 Fat auch die GE1 in Oilslick besitze, aber die die sehen anders geformt aus als GD1 und GFR1. Naja, ich bin im September in den USA, aber ich würde mich natürlich freuen sowas auch in Deutschland bestellen zu können, oder im besten Fall direkt GA2 Fat in Oilslick bestellen zu können  Denn ein paar Griffe nur für die Klemmen zu bestellen finde ich mindestens aus der Umweltperspektive ein wenig Bedenklich  (auch wenn das sicher etwas scheinheillig ist als MTB Fahrer)
Danke auf jeden Fall für die schnelle Hilfe!


----------



## Ergon_Bike (17. August 2022)

For sure! 💯
Alles schon mehrfach kommuniziert, aber als Community Management haben wir wenig Einfluss auf diese Entscheidung. 🙄

Schau mal bitte hier: https://ergonbike.shop/collections/spare-parts/products/ergon-oil-slick-clamp-set
Das ist der direkte Link zu den beiden Oilslickklemmen. Du brauchst die gerade konzipierten...für *GA2, GA2 Fat, GA3, GD1 und GFR1*. 😉


----------

